# VISITANDO MADRID, VERANO 2009



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Me fuí de vacaciones a Madrid aqui les muestro, algunas fotos de esta hermosa ciudad a la cual regresaba despues de muchos años. Por cierto me encontre con el forista dlHC84 y dimos un paseito por el parque del retiro. Comenzando por la hermosa Plaza Mayor de Madrid.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







. El Museo de La Reina Sofia.







. http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a... 2009/A11MuseodeLaReinaSofiavistagenerald.jpg.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







. El Nuevo Skyline Madrileño.







.







.







.







.







.







.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Buenas imagenes alibiza! Me dicen que hay unas mujeres para morirse en Barcelona


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

¡Gracias por las fotos! ¡Muy disfrutables!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

*Algunas fotos que tome desde el avion*








.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.


----------



## zazo1 (Jul 21, 2009)

alibiza_1014 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Por Dios...¿Se puede ser más guapo?


----------



## Albe®to (Feb 25, 2005)

Deberia de llevar el casco.


----------



## Taviitoh (Jun 13, 2009)

k onda... son gay ustedes??


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

muy bonita madrid, aunque las fotos aereas te salieron un poco borrosas


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Si, son borrosas ya que desde esa altura hay que tener camaras especiales me imaguino, para tomar fotos más claras. Si, la verdad que el chico del caballito en la Plaza Mayor era guapeton. De ahi a sacar otras conclusiones, en fin, sigan opinando nomas sobre las tomas sobretodo y muchas gracias.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Vaya esto sí es prueba que existe Dios


----------



## Albe®to (Feb 25, 2005)

Hace varios meses,Beatriz,una joven agente de Caballeria del Cuerpo Nacional de Policia de España,perdio la vida tras golpearse la cabeza despues de que el caballo que la llevaba la arrojase contra el suelo.

Desde ese momento se solicitaron cascos de proteccion para que los agentes pudieran patrullar de manera segura.Semanas despues se repartieron entre la plantilla para que desempañaran su labor con mayor seguridad.

D.E.P. Beatriz.

http://www.elperiodicodearagon.com/noticias/noticia.asp?pkid=431136


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

La foto aérea de plaza Lima está alucinante!


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Excelentes tomas y muy buenas panorámicas.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Bueno gracias por sus opiniones y sigan visitando el hilo, pronto pondre nuevas fotos.


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

y porque ese guarda no tiene el casco?


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

*Mas fotos de Madrid*

ESTAS TORRES INCLINADAS SE HAN CONVERTIDO EN UN SIMBOLO DE MADRID.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.


----------



## QUANDT (Jul 19, 2009)

Me gustaron estas fotos de Madrid, tienen edificios preciosos.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

que lindo, por la misma misma miéchica...


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Q bonito Madrid, me gustó mucho y he tenido el gusto de volver a visitarla el fin de semana pasado y conocer el Parque del Buen Retiro.
Gx por las fotos Alibizia.


----------



## protector88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Me quedo con la foto del jinete jaja


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Qué buen paseo te diste, alibiza, magnífico thread . Tengo muy gratos recuerdos de Madrid, la visité hace algunos años. Es una linda ciudad, arquitectónicamente se me hace muy interesante con esos grandes monumentos y edificios históricos. Lamentablemente no pude visitar el Parque del Retiro, sólo pasé por ahí . Los edificios modernos se ven súper, sobre todo los inclinados, como bien indicas. Me pareció curioso que el edificio anexo (el que parece una torre de agua) tenga los arcos columnas muy similares a los de la torre inclinada de Pisa:










¡Te envío muchos saludos! :cheers:

PD: El guarda a caballo se veía literalmente como todo un príncipe azul...


----------

